

Show HN: iOS Touch Visualizer - joeblau
https://github.com/conopsys/COSTouchVisualizer

======
lalos
I'm guessing your motivation was to improve the demoing of apps? Or what did
you have in mind?

~~~
joeblau
That's correct. I want to do some demos for a concept that I have called full-
screen gesture interfaces (Similar to things like how the Rise app sets time).
Most of the current implementations for touches only show where your fingers
are contacting the screen and not finger movement. With this, you can see the
gestures as well as the touches. I also wrote a post about it [1].

It's also very helpful when you're doing a demo or a pitch and the phone is
hooked up to a TV or computer via AirPlay. It gives observers a better
understanding of what you're clicking, swiping, and long pressing.

[1] - [http://blog.joeblau.com/ios-touch-
visualizer](http://blog.joeblau.com/ios-touch-visualizer)

~~~
lalos
awesome, love it!

